# Hottest actress of the 80's/90's



## Dale Mabry (Apr 27, 2005)

To clarify for Albob, I mean the 1980's and 1990's.

My vote is Elisabeth Shue.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 27, 2005)

That was exactly what I was thinking.

I remember first seeing her in Cocktails  Damn what a happy teen I was.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 27, 2005)

She is scrumptious.  I was trying to think of others that stayed hot, but can't think of one.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 27, 2005)

Angelina in Hackers


----------



## gr81 (Apr 27, 2005)

Here ya go Dale my man, this is for you.. oh and I agree, she's purty


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 27, 2005)

That's perverse.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2005)

_Jennifer Connelly._


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2005)

Heather Locklear


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, she's good and I guess she could be considered late 80's/early 90's.  SHe did get too skinny though.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh man Phoebe Cates for the 80's, Fast Times at Ridgemont High and Gremlins shagadelic baby yeah.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah Manic, Phoebe in all her glory


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 27, 2005)

Alyssa Milano


----------



## Chain Link (Apr 27, 2005)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Yeah Manic, Phoebe in all her glory


Thank You.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 28, 2005)

I love Patricia Arquette.  Jennifer Lopez is extremely hot too.  Especially in Selena.  I love dat ass.


----------



## Shae (Apr 28, 2005)

I know she starred in Purple Rain with Prince. Was she in other movies too?


----------



## largepkg (Apr 28, 2005)

Erin Grey!     

If I were Ricky Schroeder I would've tap that ass.


----------



## devildog88 (Apr 28, 2005)

what about Farah Faucet? MMMMmm


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 28, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> what about Farah Faucet? MMMMmm



I said 1980's, not 1880's.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 28, 2005)

Pam Anderson...


----------



## devildog88 (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

Selma Hayek


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 29, 2005)

Selma Hayek is not from the 80's, but she can grab my burritto anytime.  She has great boobies.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Selma Hayek is not from the 80's, but she can grab my burritto anytime.  She has great boobies.


So what if she is not from the 80's?  I was going to pick her.  I am in love with her


----------



## Pepper (Apr 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> My vote is Elisabeth Shue.


Bingo! You hit it right on the head!

You know you want to die when hooking up with Elisabeth Shue doesn't even make you want to live. (Leaving Las Vegas)


----------



## LW83 (Apr 29, 2005)

i can't choose


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Selma Hayek is not from the 80's, but she can grab my burritto anytime. She has great boobies.


Your title say's 80's/90's dip.  Don't forget Selma also has thos nice hips and a sweet ass.  She's a full package.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 29, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Your title say's 80's/90's dip.  Don't forget Selma also has thos nice hips and a sweet ass.  She's a full package.



Manic, don't confuse him anymore. He did pick Elizabeth Shue so he's not completely brain dead.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2005)

Dale lives in an unremitting imbroglio he calls life.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 29, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Dale lives in an unremitting imbroglio he calls life.



He's off his medication again?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 29, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> He's off his medication again?


He was claiming it caused his asshole to itch, but many of us think it's his excuse after getting caught with his finger in his butt by his room mates.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 29, 2005)

This doesn't surprise me. We do know his obsession with shit.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 29, 2005)

Ginger Lynn


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2005)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Alyssa Milano


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Apr 29, 2005)




----------

